# Aging the Behike



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello Phello Habanophiles,

I was able to pick up several Behike from ekengland last year and haven't touched them. They're being aggressively ignored in a Cuba-drawer as we speak. I know these are done with pre-aged baccy, but I'm wondering what the consensus is as to whether you're going to age them, or just fire'm up whenever?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I read a thread on another board about this and the concensus was that these needed some time. If I remember correctly some people were experiencing them going "flat" for a while. Though I should qualify this with a disclaimer that I have not had a Behike personally.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Personally, I think these are ripe for long-term aging. I've sampled a few. To me they are a bit overpowering with some rough edges. I'm thinking these will go the distance. 10-15 years plus will be a cakewalk for them. Hopefully I'll be around to find out!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have only smoked one of these with a little over a year on it and while enjoyable, I can't help but think that I wasted a $30 cigar smoking it that young. In my limited experience, I have yet to encounter a Cohiba that people don't suggest I letting sleep for a few years at minimum.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

CeeGar said:


> Personally, I think these are ripe for long-term aging. I've sampled a few. To me they are a bit overpowering with some rough edges. I'm thinking these will go the distance. 10-15 years plus will be a cakewalk for them. Hopefully I'll be around to find out!


Ugh, thanks for perfectly encapsulating precisely what I DIDN'T want to hear. :|


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

-Insert obligatory "send them to me for disposal" response here-

:biggrin:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Ugh, thanks for perfectly encapsulating precisely what I DIDN'T want to hear. :|


Sorry Don. This is just my opinion, obviously. Try one and tell me what you think!:ear:


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

I had one from a B&M and it was one of the best smokes I've had ROTT, granted I probably dont have the palate you guys do. I say fire one up and see how it is then wait a six months and try again. If you notice a big difference then put them back to bed. Whatever you decide to do, please record your results and report back, I'm sure everyone here (especially me) would appreciate the insight from a refined cigar palate such as yours.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hello Phello Habanophiles,
> 
> I was able to pick up several Behike from ekengland last year and haven't touched them. They're being aggressively ignored in a Cuba-drawer as we speak. I know these are done with pre-aged baccy, but I'm wondering what the consensus is as to whether you're going to age them, or just fire'm up whenever?


I wonder if size matters, maybe a person with experience could chime in on if there is a difference.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I had a 52 over the summer from a 2012 box and thought the flavors were a muddled and as Colin said had rough edges. i picked up 2 boxes and they are currently buried for the time being. I think these will need at minimum the obligatory Cohiba 5 year plan to have even the least bit of "wow" to them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I did a couple of reviews a while back. I thought they were no where near ready. Since then i have bought several boxes. Tried one out of each box as i purchased them. A fine SEEGAR ROTT IMHO. But no where near ready i say 5 year rest at least


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

15 years of rest????? There is no way I want to buy a cigar now that I will enjoy at age 70. I just keep reading to see what @TonyBrooklyn and others say are good ROTT and that's what I'll order.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I think these are very good cigars that will be great in 2015 for the ORs...

I've smoked a couple boxes so far, but most of my '10s are down for a long nap.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone have a preferred vitola for the Behike?


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

damn... i'm sitting on a 52-54-56 sampler... looks like i may need to sit for a little longer.


J.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ive got about 5 boxes of OR 54 and 56. Not touching them for at least a decade. I'm sure my views are not widely agreeable but I do not believe a Cohiba should be smoked that is less than 10 years old.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

the OR 52 has come a looooong way with legs for decades.
Franlly they need a few more to be really enjoyed
But...
Since tomorrow is guaranteed to no-one, I light one up from time to time.....


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I only picked up a few and tried two just to see. They definitely need some time. So all the others are buried for a long time.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the insightful responses, guys. Sounds like the CFYP (Cohiba 5 year plan) is the sure thing. Hell, it's worked with every other Cohiba.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Guess I am with the others here on when it comes to aging the BHK. I have several boxes of the original release from all three sizes and will not touch them for a few more years. When the summer of 2015 rolls around I may crack open a box of the 52's and smoke one to see how they are coming along. 

As for the 54's and 56's, especially the 56's, I may not touch them till we get close to the 2020 mark. The BHK 56 is huge and will need a lot of downtime before it reaches it's true potential. As Stewart said, Cohiba's shouldn't be smoked, at least me personally, with less than 10 years on them. I know this is not possible for everyone, but if you're truly aging Cohiba's, and in this case the BHK's, 10 years is where I'd start to see these coming along.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Crap on a stick Don, do you have any idea how much this thread is costing me?


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I have some sublimes LE 04 I'm still aging. From my experience the target time has been 12 years. Although good prior I think that's when they peak for me. Anything longer and they start to mellow out too much for my liking. I have some 01 Sancho Panza's that I'm smoking now and it's a obvious difference over a few I've smoked in the last couple of years. 

I personally open my boxes and let them sit in a humi open for a few days before closing them back up for the long age. I know some who leave them sealed and only remove the cello, but I've read that if your going that route you want to age them from 15-20 years.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is my dilemma I see these cigars need time,a long time, so I want to buy now. The issue is

i'm not at a point where I have a huge stock (about 500 sticks) so I should probably spend my money else where. 

I just can't shack it though and feel like 5 years down the road I will regret not getting some, so I thing I'm going to with my next order.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

john_007 said:


> I just can't shack it though and feel like 5 years down the road I will regret not getting some, so I thing I'm going to with my next order.


Looking back 10-15 years ago I'm still kicking myself in the arse for not getting MORE boxes than I did mainly due to inflation. Imagine being able to smoke a 10-15 year old CC today that only costs $5-10 a stick.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am with most here. I have a box of OR 54's that I have had 4 or 5 out of. Every time they are better. I just wish I didn't smoke the 4 or 5 that I did...... :banghead:

Test one and find out.

My preferred size is the 54. The 52 just leaves you wanting more. I haven't had a 56.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Cigars>Rs said:


> I had one from a B&M and it was one of the best smokes I've had ROTT, granted I probably dont have the palate you guys do. I say fire one up and see how it is then wait a six months and try again. If you notice a big difference then put them back to bed. Whatever you decide to do, please record your results and report back, I'm sure everyone here (especially me) would appreciate the insight from a refined cigar palate such as yours.


I'm with brent on this one, I thought it was a good ROTT smoke, but my palate probably isnt as refined as some of the other guys on here. I'm not sure i could wait 5+ years while everytime i opened my humi it was staring me in the face begging me to smoke it.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

boro62 said:


> I'm with brent on this one, I thought it was a good ROTT smoke, but my palate probably isnt as refined as some of the other guys on here. I'm not sure i could wait 5+ years while everytime i opened my humi it was staring me in the face begging me to smoke it.


That's why you bury them at the bottom of a cooler and forget about them! Pile other boxes on top of them...sort of a speed bump. My Behike boxes will not see the light of day for quite some time. Thankfully I still have some singles in the desktop as test subjects.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

CeeGar said:


> That's why you bury them at the bottom of a cooler and forget about them! Pile other boxes on top of them...sort of a speed bump. My Behike boxes will not see the light of day for quite some time. Thankfully I still have some singles in the desktop as test subjects.


you say that, but just knowing they are down there makes me dig for them lolz


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Cigars>Rs said:


> I had one from a B&M and it was one of the best smokes I've had ROTT, granted I probably dont have the palate you guys do. I say fire one up and see how it is then wait a six months and try again. If you notice a big difference then put them back to bed. Whatever you decide to do, please record your results and report back, I'm sure everyone here (especially me) would appreciate the insight from a refined cigar palate such as yours.


I have always tried to adhere to this incremental smoking philosophy. It is good for a really pleasant surprise now and then and it keeps me from smoking everything I have in the humi way too early. I have been following this principle with several bundles of custom rolls I have become more and more addicted to buying and smoking this year and it makes for a fun way to explore how the same cigar isn't always the same.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree with them needing at least 5 years and that they will be smoking great in 10. I have a box of 53 and box of 54 for the original release and will not smoke one until 2015. I prefer the 54 over the 52 or 56. I am planning on getting a few more boxes early next year to stash away. They are great cigars as I smoked a single for 2010 a few months ago. It was pretty good, but it was hard to pull any real discernible flavors out of and got a bit harsh a few times. It is the stick telling me to rest its brothers for much later...


----------

